# 2015 Altima USB Port



## theMezz (Dec 15, 2016)

I tried various thumb drives brands and capacity in the USB port with MP3's on them.
Some work and some do not.

Anyone *know* the largest capacity size and brand that will actually work?

I even tried a 1TB Hard Drive with a USB adapter (it fails to work)

I know have a 32 GB thumb drive on it, but want something even larger capacity

Thank You


----------

